# Grr he can't connect!!!



## agent A (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello all, got a male popa yesterday, adult for 2 weeks

Today he mounted my female but after 3 hours, still has not connected

Is something wrong? Could it be due to the fact he's much bigger than her? Anything I can do to help?

Thanx


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 9, 2012)

I got my male and female Popa Spruca today too! The male is larger than the female?! I think its fine just give him time.

Mine are also 2 weeks old. Should I might mine too?


----------



## agent A (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd let the female get to 3 weeks and very fat first

Also keep them in separate rooms for 2 days before pairing them up

It helps


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 9, 2012)

Why?


----------



## agent A (Feb 9, 2012)

Pheremone saturation occurs easily with these guys I've noticed

I uped the humidity which I hear helps


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok I will. As of right now they are right next to eachother!

I think your male should connect soon. it took my old male 4 and half hours. but my female died eggbound


----------



## agent A (Feb 9, 2012)

He still isn't connected

Grr!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 9, 2012)

He will eventually


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Why?


Because they are less likely to eat each other and more likely to mate when they are more mature.


----------



## agent A (Feb 9, 2012)

Females been adult all year lol

But still... NO CONNECTION!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 9, 2012)

they will, these guys are slow, not all are in a hurry, they gotta dance first!


----------



## agent A (Feb 9, 2012)

How slow? Like 6 hours slow? He can't even find the opening!!! If I leave them together tonight is there a good chance I'll wake up to a connection???


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 9, 2012)

No happy. You seprate them in different rooms so the male doesnt get overwhelmed with the pheronomes.


----------



## agent A (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah happy  jk


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 9, 2012)

they are slow, but none as slow as the dead leafs or the griffins... count your blessings my young friend! and have a slice of delic pizza I made tonight!


----------



## agent A (Feb 9, 2012)

I wish I could lol

If I could ever go to your house I would eat your food and give fuzzyhead a huge hug  

Then I'd take a few mantises (maybe 30 or however many I could fit under my clothing)

Then go back home, put them in my room, go back and bother u until the new mantisplace site went up

Then I'd raise your mantises to adulthood and return them    

Sound good?


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 9, 2012)

LOL You would take 30! I would take them by the hundreds


----------



## agent A (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I don't wanna look suspicious

Maybe if I go to her house all fat then drop 70 pounds overnight I can replace the "fat" with cups full of mantises


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 9, 2012)

oh you know i'm kidding!!!


----------



## agent A (Feb 9, 2012)

For watever reason he fell off her and dropped to the floor

Gonna try again Monday or something


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2012)

He is dead for some reason

He dropped off the female yesterday and is dead in the cage today


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh, that sucks!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 10, 2012)

Are you sure he is dead? (as bad as that sounds)

My female jumped to the ground and played dead for a while.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2012)

haha, works for me, but you just have to let them out, enough would crawl around on you and who would notice? not me, I don't see the straglers until sitting at the dinner table eating dinner and they come running down my arms. :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2012)

She must of had poison looks! so now u need another boy?


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2012)

no

yours isnt adult yet

rich s sent me a male thinking it was a female


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 10, 2012)

Popas are very shy &amp; don't like to mate with people "watching" them. I have noticed the best results when I just put them together &amp; leave them alone. The female will usually let him mate several times before making any moves towards him. If you keep food in there constantly, though, she will probably never attack him &amp; they will mate continuously until he dies.


----------



## ismart (Feb 13, 2012)

If you end up needing a male, or female? Shoot me a PM.


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2012)

k i will lol

i have a subadult male but i hope he molts soon and ok

but if u have a mature, bold adult male for a relatively low price we can work something out (i owe 2 peeps ooths if my female mates, i wanna keep an ooth for myself and i wanna trade some of her ooths for other species, assuming she lays at least 3 ooths)


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretty busy schedule there, AgentA!


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2012)

like u know it!!!


----------

